# Brembo and Stoptech. We'll cover the shipping



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning has selected both Brembo and Stoptech as brakes of choice to align with AWE Tuning power products. So let’s get them to you with no ground shipping costs. 

We’ll cover the ground shipping on all Stoptech and Brembo Big Brake kits, right to your door. AWE Tuning has long standing relationships as partners with both of these brands, so while our pricing was already competitive, this is some nice icing on the calipers for you.

Click on into the Audi section of www.AWE-Tuning.com, and let’s get this party stopped.










If you don't see what you're after, hit us at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]. We’re here to stop you.


----------

